# Budget illimité!



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous

Je ne savais pas trop o&#249; poster ca. 
Je trouve que l'on ne r&#234;ve pas assez sur ce forum.

Alors revez et dites moi la config de vos r&#234;ves sans limitation de budget. 
Vous venez de gagner &#224; l'euro million. 
Quel mac achetez-vous?

Je commence.....

Moi ca sera un mac pro avec 16 Go de ram (l'appli se lance avant que l'on clique avec ca a mon avis) et deux ACD 30". 
le Processeur plus puissant, deux DD etc &#233;videmment.
je n'en ai pas du tout l'utilit&#233; mais bon. Une ferrari pour rouler &#224; 130 n'a pas plus d'utilit&#233;.

A vous.


----------



## HmJ (3 Novembre 2006)

Ah ah ah ! Marrant ce fil  En meme temps on sait a peu pres tous la ou on veut aller... Bien sur Mac Pro, avec les gros bourrins. Pour la RAM c'est bon la boite s'en charge, mais je serais pas contre deux ecrans 30"...

Je te rassure : oui, je reve encore  Mais pas assez pour croire que ce fil ne sera pas verouille, d'abord "parce qu'il n'est pas a la bonne place"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben je ne  savais pas o&#249; poster ca. 
Ensuite.... j'ai fortement h&#233;siter avec l'imac 24" gonfl&#233; &#224; bloc. 
Certain vont peut etre parler d'un imac tournesol.... qui sait.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Oui, l'imac 24 gonflé à bloc, ça m'irait, couplé à un mbpro 17 pouces.
Mais c'est surtout sur le soft que je me lacherais, avec évidemment la formation pour les utiliser.


----------



## HmJ (3 Novembre 2006)

T'as raison, emballons-nous : le MacPro, je le voudrais dans un authentique Cube ultra silencieux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Si je gagne &#224; l'euro million.... promis je te l'offre supermoquette.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Novembre 2006)

Bon alors moi je voudrais passer ma vie à faire des formations, apprendre, apprendre :love:

Sur plein d'applis Apple, les réseaux, les nouvelles technologie, la domotique, si je gagne à l'euromillion vous croyez qu'ils m'embaucheront chez Apple ? 

Pour tester tous les nouveaux matos, nouveaux logiciels..... :love: :love:

Sinon côté matos perso 

Macpro 3 ghz + 4 gigas de ram + 2DD de 250 gigas
2 écrans 20 pouces
Super APN
Un loft aussi tant qu'à faire


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

Moi un mac mini   

Beh quoi ?  :bebe:


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Novembre 2006)

Be moi, si je gagnais une telle somme :

- j'acheterais deux exemplaires de chaque produit Apple (Ipod, macmachin, soft, etc ...) sortis depuis la création de la Pomme.

Pourquoi deux ? Simple. Le premier exemplaire serait pour l'utiliser. Le deuxième pour le garder dans sa boite sans l'ouvrir.

Bien sûr pour ranger tout cela Apple m'offrirait un grand hanger climatisé, gardé avec alarme et avec un loft au dessus blanc et alu avec le réfrigérateur garni à gogo et comme mobilier une z'olie sorcière.
(Ben quoi faut bien bien réver   )


----------



## Php21 (3 Novembre 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Oui, l'imac 24 gonfl&#233; &#224; bloc, &#231;a m'irait, coupl&#233; &#224; un mbpro 17 pouces.
> Mais c'est surtout sur le soft que je me lacherais, avec &#233;videmment la formation pour les utiliser.




Idem pour moi, tr&#233;s raisonnable tout compte fait.
PS : le tout sans files (BT) et tt ce qui va avec &#8230;   

Calcul fait sur le store =  8900 &#8364;
Ps, j'airajout&#233; 1 nano red et 1 Ipod 80 go


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Novembre 2006)

Budget illimit&#233;....
OK  
Je garde le Mac que j'ai au boulot et je paie quelqu'un pour faire le taf &#224; ma place.... 

Ensuite, avec tous les trucs que j'ai envie de faire, je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de toucher &#224; un clavier


----------



## chounim (3 Novembre 2006)

Alors pour moi ce sera:
un, ou deux MacPro, 16Go, tout l'blabla, avec 4 30 pouces du coup...
un MacBookPro17", gonfl&#233; a bloc...
Ah oui, et un mac mini pour mon media center, et un iMac/Macbook pour ma future femme ( elle peut choisir).
Avec ceci, j'me prendrai un final cut pro, un aperture, et un logic pro...
Tout cela sous applecare 3ans...ou pas, parce que de toute facon, d'ici un an j'aur&#233; deja chang&#233; tout mon park.
Et pour finir, une etite formatione et visite pay&#233;e par Apple pour que je puisse ensuite omnter ma boite et couler windows avant de laisser la place a Apple.
Voilaaaaa, ca ira pour l'instant.


----------



## thecrow (3 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon alors moi je voudrais passer ma vie à faire des formations, apprendre, apprendre :love:
> 
> Sur plein d'applis Apple, les réseaux, les nouvelles technologie, la domotique, si je gagne à l'euromillion vous croyez qu'ils m'embaucheront chez Apple ?
> 
> ...



Si tu gagnes aujourd'hui à l'euromillions, Apple va te courrir après tu pourras demander tout ce que tu veux car avec 5milliards d'ancien francs belge tu n'auras plus jamais de problème.
En fait si tu veux tout savoir, ça correspond plus ou moins à 3600 ans de boulot avec un salaire moyen. C'est ce qu'ils ont dit hier au JT 


Perso, moi ce sera un pièce spécial Mac. Avec un système multi écrans (au moins 8) combiné à deux mac pro couplé.


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> En fait si tu veux tout savoir, &#231;a correspond plus ou moins &#224; 3600 ans de boulot avec un salaire moyen. C'est ce qu'ils ont dit hier au JT




Tiens, j'ai vu la m&#234;me chose . . . . :rateau: 
Cela correspond aussi &#224; je sais pas combien d'airbus... 2 ? 
ET 150 voitures (Cher ) ou je sais plus quoi ! 

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

oui c'&#233;tait 2 airbus A380 je crois
et 656 cabriolet bentley. Le cabriolet le plus rapide du monde (+ de 350 km/h je crois)
Avec tous ce pognon on pourrait acheter plein d'action apple et forcer steve &#224; faire l'iphone, l'ipod avec ecran tactile. Refaire l'imac tournesol en 24". 
Organiser des keynotes chaques mardi....
J'en demande trop???


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

Enfin, je me verrai mal avec  1 ou 2 airbus dans mon jardin ! :rateau:


----------



## chounim (3 Novembre 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> J'en demande trop???



Bah nan, n'oublie pas que tu es milliardaire! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; ce que je veux!!!!!
http://media3.guzer.com/pictures/apple_beer.jpg


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce que je veux!!!!!
> http://media3.guzer.com/pictures/apple_beer.jpg



Oui, mais ce n'est qu'un G3 !


----------



## gutiero (3 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi ce serait "Tami"



HAHAHA, mais o&#249; est ce qu'elle planque son core2duo ???


----------



## disfortune (3 Novembre 2006)

Alors pour moi:
===> pour la musique:
1macbook pro 15 full options
1 Macpro Full options avec 2 ecrans 30'
Tout les softs possibles pour la musique

et tant qu'a faire, un vrai minimoog d'epoque, midifi&#233; mais ca c'est pas du apple

Pour la vie de tout les jours:

iMac 24 full options
Macbook 2ghz full options ( j'ai deja) :d
Macbook 1,83 full otions (pour ma dulcin&#233;e)
Mac mini entr&#233;e de gamme avec un gros DD: pour le media center
ou plutot ca :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





==> ici

Un iPod 30 go (pour les voyages)
Un nano red 8go pour la vie "normale"
Un nano 4go bleu (encore ma dulcin&#233;e)
Et tout les 2 un iPhone 

Ah lala du reve tout ca


----------



## Sim le pirate (3 Novembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Macbook 2ghz full options ( j'ai deja) :d
> Macbook 1,83 full otions (pour ma dulcin&#233;e)



Sympa pour la dulcin&#233;e !!  :rateau:


----------



## disfortune (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben elle a dit elle meme qu'elle a pas besoin de plus!!
Pcq Msn+internet+un tetris, il faut pas non plus un macbook pro 17


----------



## LeProf (3 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi ce serait "Tami"



Tu m'as bien fait rire ....pour cela, &#231;a m&#233;rite un coup de boule !


----------



## thecrow (3 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai vu la même chose . . . . :rateau:
> Cela correspond aussi à je sais pas combien d'airbus... 2 ?
> ET 150 voitures (Cher ) ou je sais plus quoi !
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




terrible de retrouver des liégeois ici... 

C'était 3 airbus A380 et 600 qq chose Bentley...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Novembre 2006)

Avec 130 000 000 d'euros, on peut s'offrir environ 100 000 iMac 20 pouces de base.

&#199;a fait beaucoup, et en m&#234;me temps, pas tant que &#231;a, &#224; peine de quoi en distribuer un &#224; chaque membre du forum MacG.


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Avec 130 000 000 d'euros, on peut s'offrir environ 100 000 iMac 20 pouces de base.
> 
> Ça fait beaucoup, et en même temps, pas tant que ça, à peine de quoi en distribuer un à chaque membre du forum MacG.



Moi ce qui me ferais de la peine, c'est de les acheter en un coup et qu'une version plus récente sorte après !  :rose:


----------



## paradize (3 Novembre 2006)

Et ben je trouverais un ibook palourde rose, et je ferais tout changer à l'intérieur pour avoir tiger, etc...... comme sebang, qui à ton mon immense respect !!!!!!!!!!



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Après, toutes mes amies crachent sur apple, donc je garde tout pour moi........ non mais.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2006)

Je suis entrain de me poser la question comment se fait-il que ce fil a pu atterir ici ??? :mouais:

normalement c'est pour => r&#233;agissez


----------



## MamaCass (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben en tous cas, aucun gagnant  prochaine cagnotte 150 millions d'euros, soit 1 milliard de francs


----------



## thecrow (4 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben en tous cas, aucun gagnant  prochaine cagnotte 150 millions d'euros, soit 1 milliard de francs



wow, ça commence à devenir intéressant


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

Oui c'est ce que je me disais  je vais peut etre me mettre &#224; jouer


----------



## thecrow (4 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que je me disais  je vais peut etre me mettre à jouer



je joue toutes les semaines 2euros


----------



## tibo69 (4 Novembre 2006)

moi j'achetterai des imac 24" &#224; toute ma famille mais ils en ont d&#233;ja!  ou peut &#234;tre un mac pro pour ma grand m&#232;re...?:rateau:
l'argent brise les r&#234;ves quand il permet de les r&#233;aliser... Ce ne sont que des ordinateurs (oui mais des mac!!) donc du mat&#233;riel. O&#249; sont les vrai valeures?


----------



## thecrow (4 Novembre 2006)

tibo69 a dit:


> moi j'achetterai des imac 24" à toute ma famille mais ils en ont déja!  ou peut être un mac pro pour ma grand mère...?:rateau:



n'oublie pas les écrans 30" pour ta grand mère


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

tibo69 a dit:


> l'argent brise les rêves quand il permet de les réaliser... Ce ne sont que des ordinateurs (oui mais des mac!!) donc du matériel. Où sont les vrai valeures?


 
Y'en a un qui a trop forcé sur la vodka ce soir...


----------



## tibo69 (4 Novembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> n'oublie pas les écrans 30" pour ta grand mère


 
T'inquiète elle en a déja un avec son power mac donc faudra juste en acheter un de plus quoi!


----------



## tibo69 (4 Novembre 2006)

Miliananas a dit:


> Y'en a un qui a trop forcé sur la vodka ce soir...


 
Non Miliananas je ne bois jamais d'alcool, je n'est pas le temps! Je travail dur pour pouvoir me payer tout mon matériel informatique!


----------



## HmJ (4 Novembre 2006)

tibo69 a dit:


> Où sont les vrai valeures?



Je ferai un gros cheque a l'Etat...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben en tous cas, aucun gagnant  prochaine cagnotte 150 millions d'euros, soit 1 milliard de francs


Moi, avec une somme pareille, j'achète des actions Apple plutôt que des Mac.


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2006)

Si j'avais un budget illimit&#233; je commencerais par une nouvelle paire de Trippen.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

N'empeche...

Ca parrait &#233;vident que tout le monde va prendre le max : 
MacPro Full option
MBP 17" Full option
Les &#233;crans 30" avec...

C'est ce dont tout le monde r&#233;ve je pense...


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empeche...
> 
> Ca parrait évident que tout le monde va prendre le max :
> MacPro Full option
> ...



Mouais bof... si j'ai un mac pro à la maison j'aurai pas envie de me trimballer un 
17" en déplacement... mbp 15 ou meme macbook  pour moi !!


----------



## HmJ (4 Novembre 2006)

Hum... Si j'etais si riche, je prendrais pas un Mac. Pas assez cher mon fils, tsssss... D'autant que les prix de toutes leurs gammes baissent encore si j'ai bien suivi... Alors qu'une bonne grosse station @*#"$!, ca c'est un investissement !


----------



## disfortune (4 Novembre 2006)

Ben je pense qu'un xserve et des macpros ensembles, avec des 30' ca coute quand meme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Novembre 2006)

*Bon très bien*
Alors moi je rêverais d'une nuit de sexxe torride avec Steve Jobs.





:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

Ca co&#251;te combien &#231;a ? 

Il doit pas s'offrir gratos le steve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca coûte combien ça ?
> 
> Il doit pas s'offrir gratos le steve




*Ah ouais*
son pucelage doit valoir son pesant de stock options.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, t'es mal barr&#233;, t'es le purfilsdelaconnerie donc il faut attendre le mariage pour te le taper...

Donc il faut que t'ailles en Anglettere ou autre pays du genre, &#231;a va mettre longtemps


----------



## divoli (4 Novembre 2006)

Et bien moi j'achèterais 100 000 MacBook; dans le lot il y en a bien 2 ou 3 qui devraient fonctionner correctement.


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2006)

budget illimit&#233; ?
Applis sur un serveur en raid 5 et &#233;crans diss&#233;min&#233; dans la maison, stockage num&#233;rique total, interface avec les autres &#233;quipements, t&#233;l&#233;phone, lumi&#232;re, chauffage, tout appareil &#233;lectrique, claviers et gratte avec interface n&#233;cessaires, camera HD et poste vid&#233;o en cons&#233;quence


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> budget illimité ?
> Applis sur un serveur en raid 5 et écrans disséminé dans la maison, stockage numérique total, interface avec les autres équipements, téléphone, lumière, chauffage, tout appareil électrique, claviers et gratte avec interface nécessaires, camera HD et poste vidéo en conséquence



... oublie pas le budget 3 admin systeme pour veiller la-dessus 24/7


----------



## paradize (5 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et bien moi j'achèterais 100 000 MacBook; dans le lot il y en a bien 2 ou 3 qui devraient fonctionner correctement.





Morte de rire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fallait le faire, tu l'a fait, c'est magnifique     

Un coup de boule disco, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bon très bien*
> Alors moi je rêverais d'une nuit de sexxe torride avec Steve Jobs.
> 
> 
> ...


A mon avis, il ne mange pas de ce pain là.


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

J'achèterais le contenu d'un grand magasin. 

Je mettrais tout les articles gratuits.

Le matin, à l'ouverture du magasin, je m'installerais , et je regarderais les gens se taper dessus en voulant avoir toutes ces choses gratuitement.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2006)

Pour d&#233;chainer ta frustration ?

Ou t'es seulement sadique ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour d&#233;chainer ta frustration ?
> 
> Ou t'es seulement sadique ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre ...

J'ai organis&#233; une soir&#233;e o&#249; l'on offrait un repas, des boissons chaudes ...
Au d&#233;but personne ne s'arr&#234;tait, les gens se demandaient o&#249; &#233;tait l'arnaque..
Ensuite ils sont venu petit &#224; petit ..

A la fin on s'est fait engueuler parce que la soupe &#233;tait froide ...

L'&#234;tre humain est parfois surprenant ..


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... oublie pas le budget 3 admin systeme pour veiller la-dessus 24/7


oui tu as raison, mais dans un budget illimité c'est peanut


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre ...
> 
> J'ai organisé une soirée où l'on offrait un repas, des boissons chaudes ...
> Au début personne ne s'arrêtait, les gens se demandaient où était l'arnaque..
> ...


Enorme, mais énooooooooooorme. Et tellement vrai


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et bien moi j'ach&#232;terais 100 000 MacBook; dans le lot il y en a bien 2 ou 3 qui devraient fonctionner correctement.




Et en plus, j'ai fait le calcul. En achetant 100 000 macbook, je garantit au moins un an de travail pour 145 employ&#233;s d'UPS et 350 employ&#233;s du SAV (sans compter les sous-traitants).

Quand on vous dit qu'il faut soutenir l'emploi...


----------



## meskh (5 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et en plus, j'ai fait le calcul. En achetant 100 000 macbook, je garantit au moins un an de travail pour 145 employés d'UPS et 350 employés du SAV (sans compter les sous-traitants).
> 
> Quand on vous dit qu'il faut soutenir l'emploi...



sans compter le personnel que tu emploirais pour rechercher les 2 ou 3 machines qui fonctionnent


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

cette question ressemble a celle de bioman
"tu veux quoi pour noel ? j'attends ta liste pour samedi!!!! "

et moi hummmmm........franchement je ne sais pas  

j'ai envie/besoin d'un palm mais je ne sais pas lequel 
j'ai envie d'un telephone portable , le dernier samsung
j'ai envie d'avoir la meme lampe que j'ai deja sur mon bureau mais format triple

mais l'homme me dit que cela ne sont pas des cadeaux 
c'est comme si je demanderai un grille pain pour la fete des meres


alors il me dit si un mac portable ne me tente pas :
bien sur que me tente mais j'en fais quoi a part  l'ammener sur le canapé le soir devant la telé ?    
mon imac g4 me suffit amplement 


si j'avais un budget illimité je crois bien que j'acheterais pour les autres, 
pour ceux qui en ont vraiment besoin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant,
quand je r&#234;ve,
&#231;a n'est pas d'&#234;tre riche,
ni de m'acheter un mac (j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; un)

C'est marrant,
mais si j'&#233;tais riche,
est-ce que je r&#234;verais encore......
d'&#234;tre pauvre ?

C'est marrant,
mais quand j'ai achet&#233; mon mac,
j'ai d&#251; r&#234;ver de sexe,
comme souvent.

con-figuration.




edit : et c'est marrant, quand je dis "Quand je r&#234;ve", j'entend inn&#233;vitablement le "quand je t'aime" de Demis Roussos et le r&#234;ve tourne au cauchemar.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> edit : et c'est marrant, quand je dis "Quand je rêve", j'entend innévitablement le "quand je t'aime" de Demis Roussos et le rêve tourne au cauchemar.



Entre une nuit d'amour avec Steve Jobs ou Demis Roussos, tu choissirais qui ?
Non, ne le dit pas, j'ai deviné


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

j'me paye la cryogénisation d'mon cerveau:rateau: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'me paye la cryogénisation d'mon cerveau:rateau: :love:




*Tu sais que là*
tu ouvres un boulevard.

Mais je ne céderais pas à la facilité.




:rateau:


----------

